

Who wants cheaper books? (Help the Domino Project) - cgshaw

I've noticed many HN readers mentioning books of all sorts of varieties.<p>I'm a member of the Domino Project Street Team. Seth Godin along with Amazon is trying to disrupt the publication and book distribution process in a big way.<p>One of the things we're experimenting with now is how to build a list and market to folks in a meaningful way. To get people interested in the project and spreading ideas, Seth is offering to lower the price of his first book, "Poke the Box." For every 5,000 people that sign up for the mailing list, he'll drop the price of the Kindle copy by 1.00. Right now the price is 7.99. He'll go all the way to .99. The Kindle version can be read on nearly any device / computer, but if you want a hardcopy, the book is still at a reasonable 9.99.<p>Just for clarification--I'm not here to sell books. I'm here to spread ideas and come up with ways to get better books in our hands faster and cheaper. If you have no desire to read Seth's book, but want to help us validate (or invalidate) ideas on how to better reach people to keep book prices down, please let us know.<p>This is but one experiment. We've got other ideas and eventually other books will be published through the Domino Project. Please comment in here and ask about the project or contact me, my info is in my profile.<p>You can subscribe to the newsletter at http://bit.ly/h3C0vv .<p>More info on the Domino Project at http://thedominoproject.com
======
Raphael
Who wants free books?

I'm a member of the Internet. Web pages have disrupted publishing and text
distribution in a big way.

One of the things we're experimenting with now is how to build links and get
relevant search results. It'll drop the price of all text to $0.00. The text
version can be read on nearly any device, but if you want a hard copy, you can
use a printer.

This is but one experiment. We've got other ideas and eventually text will
lead to images and audio. Please comment anywhere.

More info on the project at <http://w3.org/>

------
cgshaw
Clickable - <http://bit.ly/h3C0vv>

